# Bobcat caught on Trailcam in Hamilton County Park District



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

This is pretty cool... My buddy also saw it while he was in a deer stand.

https://twitter.com/greatparks/status/544614786504597504/photo/1


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hope to see one some day. Nice pic.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We have seen them in Pike county on a buddy's property the last 3 seasons. No trail cam pics; just live sightings while deer hunting.

Every single sighting was just before dark at the end of the day. I was fortunate enough that I have seen 2 there the last 2 years. I had a great close up encounter on the ground Monday of gun season last year. I had a nice mature bobcat come down the logging trail to within 12 ft of me! It paused several times along the way providing me a fantastic viewing opportunity. Once he cut my wind at inside 20ft he bolted back the way he went. That was my first OH bobcat sighting ever and likely will prove to be the closest I ever get to one. 

I think there are far more bobcat in OH than most believe. The population is definately on the increase the last 5 years in dramatic fashion. We really enjoy seeing them and hope a small population sticks in our area.


----------

